
Apple Platform Security - olliej
https://support.apple.com/guide/security/welcome/web
======
groobongithub
> When a device goes missing and can’t connect to Wi-Fi or cellular—for
> example, a MacBook left on a park bench—it begins periodically broadcasting
> the derived public key Pi for a limited period of time in a Bluetooth
> payload. By using P-224, the public key representation can fit into a single
> Bluetooth payload.

This is clever, and the reason Apple chose P-224 specifically.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
One of the things Apple is known for is taking technology and delivering an
integrated solution that is super easy for the non-technical user to use.
Apple has done the same with security. If you are a normal user that is not
being actively targeted by a nation state, just buying and using a Mac or an
iPhone with the default options results in a pretty secure by default
scenario.

~~~
egdod
Unless you use Siri, in which case random contractors might listen to anything
you intentionally or unintentionally say to Siri.

~~~
lostgame
Source on this?

You couldn’t pay me to use a voice assistant, much less would I _ever_ have a
voice assistant in my home (Dear God, it scares me that people do this) - but
AFAIK Siri doesn’t do this like Google does.

~~~
pvg
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/20830120/apple-
contractor...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/20830120/apple-contractors-
siri-recordings-listening-1000-a-day-globetech-microsoft-cortana)

The end result of this was, Apple brought the operation in-house and it's also
now opt-in.

~~~
LiNeXT
Are "in-house" listeners supposed to be an improvement?

~~~
bjtitus
"it's also now opt-in."

I believe this is the improvement you are looking for.

------
Despegar
PDF version:
[https://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/1000/MA1902/en_US/app...](https://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/1000/MA1902/en_US/apple-
platform-security-guide.pdf)

------
Gys
Yes I buy a lot of Apple stuff. Yes I think its more safe. But honestly, I
think they only emphasize safety and security to differentiate from Facebook,
Google and Microsoft. In the end this is only about marketing. To pump prices
and margin. I still feel (ab)used, only in a different way.

~~~
woah
Because they are making something you want?

------
emrehan
I used to appreciate the security features of Apple products until it began to
interfere with my freedom.

I’m telling this after wasting tens of hours to install a linux, any linux to
my iMac Pro without success.

~~~
tedunangst
After, I don't know, maybe one ten of hours, wouldn't it make sense to check
online and see what the situation with the T2 chip is?

